# iPad non reconnu par iTunes



## th9 (6 Juin 2010)

Mon iPad, que je cherche à utiliser sous Mac (je l'utilisais jusqu'à maintenant -le temps d'upgrader mon mac en 10.5.8 - sur PC) n'est pas reconnu par iTunes.

J'ai pourtant bien installé iTunes 9 et mon Mac tourne sur 10.5.8.

Les ports USB sont bien des 2.0.

Et, le plus surprenant, c'est que mon iPad est reconnu par iPhoto...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Un très grand merci !


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2010)

Déjà vois de ce coté


----------



## th9 (6 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup.

Mon diagnostic s'est rapidement dirigé vers un problème d'iTunes puisque mon iPhone n'était lui non plus pas reconnu.

Donc désinstallation et réinstallation d'iTunes et ça refonctionne.

Merci bcp !


----------

